# Firebox Rust



## hawgheaven (May 8, 2007)

After trying all sorts of high-temp paints and watching them flake, crumble and peel off, I think I finally found a solution to keep the rust at bay.

I was surfing the internet one day (thanks Al Gore), when I stumbled across a post by a gentleman who was having the same difficulties as me. His solution was to sand/wirebrush all the loose paint and rust off the affected area, wipe clean, then apply vegetable oil and build a fire. The idea is to "season" it like you would an iron skillet. 

I tried this and it seems to work well, at least so far. Plus, it turns black, like the paint! I figure if I keep treating it, it should never rust again... at least from the outside...

Anyone try this?


----------



## triple b (May 8, 2007)

I never tried it before.But sounds like a good idea.
I'm going to try it on my Case (ecb).It is flaking and rusting on the bottom.
Thanks for the idea,
Brian


----------



## domn8_ion (May 8, 2007)

I'm lazy. I've been just painting over the rust. I know its not the best answer, but it works for now. I've read about seasoning the firebox. Sounds  like it works.


----------



## keywesmoke (May 8, 2007)

Header paint stays to 1200F. Mine's worked in grills for years, but you repaint once a year. Once you've oiled it, though, the paint won't stay on.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (May 8, 2007)

A neat simple idea.  This would be so simple to try.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## teacup13 (May 8, 2007)

thats what i will be using on mine as well... many more colors besides black


----------

